#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  MobiLimb A Finger Robot For Smart Phone Users

## Bhavya

A French Human-computer interaction researcher Marc Teyssier designed a robotic finger-like limb to our smartphone. The finger robot called as "MobiLimb". It can move without any assistance. give a stroke to our hands and also act as a stand or joystick. Watch the below video to get know more about this weird MobiLimb finger robot.

----------

